# Great R32 GT-R !



## TOPRPM (May 17, 2003)

This is my friend R32 GT-R. It's about 800HP. I consider it as one of the best R32's around.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

looks very cool apart from the spoiler


----------



## abdulla (Aug 1, 2003)

*..*

nice picture pro:smokin:


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

That looks the absolute dog nuts but I dont like the spoiler, but just my opinion.

The wheels suit it 200%

Yodi


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

is it for sale?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice!!! What body kits is that?


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

How much is a car like this worth???


Look stunning


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*Awaits SteveN's post on this topic/car...*   

Nice car, however. Awesome bodykit and wheels. Not entirely sure about the spoiler, however... (it may grow on me).


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

FIINE!!! but.. who makes that bodykit?? it isn't doluck is it??


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

ahh!!! I took a look around on TopRpm.com and found that car!! It's a Trust bodykit!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Sod the car i want the house  


Keith


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Its a Trust kit, apart from the wing, which is shat, lol. I like big GT wings if they nice, but theres more shat GT wings than good ones!

Love the wheels, engine looks pretty handy too! Tho i hate AFMs.

I agree with Keith tho, stuff the car, i want the house! :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great looking R32. I would have a different wing and wheels, but each to their own. Cool engine.

Cya O!


----------



## w8tson_gtr (Feb 19, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeet car me want both  

Lee! :smokin:


----------



## elturko (May 10, 2004)

*oh my god*

oh my god ... this car is realy sick men


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

I`ve observed the car in action, and it`s one of the most insane cars I`ve ever seen! It`s also the best R32 I`ve seen, mostly because of the Trust bodykit and the wheels. I can understand that the C-West/Westin` wing is a subject of taste, but I like it


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I think the problem with the wing is those god-awful supports! The wing itself is alright


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Pikey said:


> I think the problem with the wing is those god-awful supports! The wing itself is alright


Spot on matey, its them supports.

I think a Nismo Lip Spoiler would help the boot too.


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

i just saw this movie of this car:

http://www.toprpm.com/videos/HKS_R32_GTR.wmv

and the gearbox sounds really f*cked up


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice looking motor (bar that ironing board on the back). 6 speed box by the looks of it too. Although all 6 gears sound knackered. Is that a trait of some "custom" box?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Think that gearbox has no syncro    
Looks and sound the tits tho


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

That car looks the sh1t and i think the spoiler suits the car


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

your the man that thing is amazing!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

'tis indeed :smokin:


----------

